# What a drag......



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Man-Poses-as-Dead-Mom-to-Collect-Benefits.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow. The guy thinks he is his dead mother now?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks like that case worker in "Beetlejuice".


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha ... saw this on TV this morning ... even better, he entered his plea: Not Guilty! :googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

All that trouble for $700 / mo ? It hardly seems worth it !


----------

